# Juvenile wood pigeon that can't fly in my garden , Dorset UK



## Sam Halls (May 20, 2015)

Hello, 
Have just registered here and would really appreciate any help / info with my little wood pigeon please . 
Woke up this morning and saw a young pigeon in my garden , very long beak still pinky chest and some fuzzy feathers , larger than a black bird and can feed its self . 
I have 2 cats and 2 dogs , I have been protecting this little fella all day and although I have seen a couple of wood pigeons around more than usual they have made no attempt to go to the baby as you see with other birds .
I just love this bird already and will do whatever it takes , he has been wondering around , walking up to me and other family members , reminds me of a parrot and I think he knows we are of no danger .
I couldn't leave him out in the cold to fend for himself , he hops up and down but clearly cannot fly , only problem I can see is one wing is slightly more higher than the other - both closed but in a breeze one lifts gently and the other doesn't . I have him in the utility in a box , he made it so easy for me and walked in himself , towel water and both softened bird seed and a few normal seed you would put in a feeder in the garden .
Am I doing the right thing and what should I do in the morning ? 
I would take him to the vet , worried they will want to PTS, also worried of the stress involved to the bird ? 
He really deserves a chance , please help me to help him , thanking you in advance 😃


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If the wing is injured and the fledgling cannot fly please do take to a rescue center. Have you checked this link for help? http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm 

Caring for a baby pigeon: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are on Facebook, do try pigeon rescue and protection, as it is a network of UK rescuers who frequently deal with wood pigeons.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Sam Halls (May 20, 2015)

Thank you - have checked and sadly no pidgeon rescue in my county ( Dorset) 
I have requested joining the Facebook page and it is currently pending . 
If no joy I will phone the vets but am not going to let them put him to sleep . 
Thank you both for your help xx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sam

Your FB request is approved now  Can take a while, depending on time of day.


----------

